

Elementary Theme and Docky - tan1337
http://tanu.wordpress.com/2009/12/20/elementary-theme-and-docky/

======
billiob
I thought it was a theme for the set of widgets of enlightenment :
<http://trac.enlightenment.org/e/wiki/Elementary>

